# Kindle Touch Special Offers - 50% off select Kindle Touch cases!



## DjNawo (Nov 20, 2011)

Check your devices! Similar to the Kindle 4 offer, this offer includes the Marware cases as well as 2 Belkin cases.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I don't have a touch but a friend does, and she's needing a case, so this is very timely.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there a way to see Kindle Special offers elsewhere?  I'd rather not subscribe to them but it would be great to have access to them somewhere else.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

No, the only way to take advantage of them is through your Kindle.


----------



## DjNawo (Nov 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, I already ordered a minisuit case before this offer became available. I've already claimed the offer and have til Dec. 24th to actually use the code, so maybe I'll decide to get one between now and then. I think I'll be satisfied with the minisuit case, but marware makes pretty good stuff.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks!  I subscribed and got the code and then unsubscribed after.  Too bad I prefer a sleeve.  That wasn't an option.  It is a great deal though!


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone taken advantage of this deal yet? I want the case that's actually shown in the picture that shows up in the ad on my Kindle, but I don't see it. Are they just messing with me?   It looks almost like the lighted case, but there's no light.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the lighted cases aren't part of the deal 

I did buy one of Marware cases using this SO.  It'll be my backup case, hard to beat the price!


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does this special offer only show up on the Kindle Touch? I don't see it on my K3. I'm curious if special offers are device specific (my K3 is with SO, my KT without).


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Grrarrgh said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of this deal yet? I want the case that's actually shown in the picture that shows up in the ad on my Kindle, but I don't see it. Are they just messing with me?  It looks almost like the lighted case, but there's no light.


I could be wrong, but I think the case shown in the ad is the Marware Atlas Kindle and Kindle Touch Cover.

I haven't ordered a case yet, but it's an awesome deal and I needed a case anyway as I just ordered a sleeve for my KT as that's what I prefer using day to day. All this thread is missing is PICTURES!


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

CoffeeCat said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the case shown in the ad is the Marware Atlas Kindle and Kindle Touch Cover.


It almost looks like a combination of the 2. At least the one in the ad I saw on my Kindle. It has the strap on the left side like the Marware Atlas so you can hold the Touch easily, but it doesn't have those corner straps like the Marware cover. The Touch is actually nestled into the cover like the non-lighted Kindle Touch cover. The Marware Atlas cover is part of the deal, but I really don't like the corner straps. I like the Touch cover, but it's not part of the deal. I think someone is just messing with my head.


----------



## JD55129 (Nov 23, 2011)

Best Buy is selling a Kindle Touch eReader case for $9.99 in stores over the Black Friday weekend (doesn't show up online). It's a sturdy, black nylon case that has an option of three different color tabs, so if you have more than one Kindle at your house, you know which one is yours. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+My+Way+E-Reader+Case+for+Kindle%2C+Kindle+Touch%2C+Kindle+Touch+3G+and+Kobo+Touch+-+Black/3812754.p?id=1218437506018&skuId=3812754&st=My%20Way%20case&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just ordered this cover with the offer code:


I wanted a cover that would also work as a stand.
If I want to jazz it up, I'll look into a DecalGirl skin a bit later.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I bought the Marware Eco-Vue cover and absolutely love it. Of course, I paid full price because it arrived before my KSO did... but it was worth every penny. It's not too heavy and folds back oh so easily. I highly recommend it.


----------

